# .223 round for hogs



## bubdog (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to hunt some hogs with my Ar-15  and would like to stick with a 55 grain bullet, are there any in particular that yall would suggest?  I got lucky two weekends ago and killed one DRT with a 55 grain FMJ, but I'd rather not stick with them.  I have several higher powered deer rifles but I just like the idea of hog hunting with the AR.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't hunt with FMJ ammo in Georgia although I expect it gets the job done.  63 grain Serria Soft Point flys close to the same a 55 grain FMJ and will get the job done.  I perfer 70 grain TSX which works good if you have 1:7 or 1:8 twist.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 12, 2010)

DYI is correct...you can't use FMJ to hunt anything in GA.. you must use soft or hollow point and the 62 grain he recommended will be great in a 1:9...Hornaday also makes a 62 grain SP TAP barrier that is awsome...probably can't get that one tho...soft points would be a better choice for more penetration


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 12, 2010)

60 grain Nosler Partitions do a number on them.


----------



## idsman75 (Aug 12, 2010)

Aren't the Hornady TAP's designed not to overpenetrate?  I could be wrong but it sounds like that would be counter-productive when hunting hogs.

Corbon makes various grain hunting rounds using the TSX bullet.  It's about as good as it gets for penetration in a hunting .223 round.  Found mine on MidwayUSA.


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've used the 55 grain Remington Pointed Soft Points with success given accurate head and neck shots.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 13, 2010)

idsman75 said:


> Aren't the Hornady TAP's designed not to overpenetrate?  I could be wrong but it sounds like that would be counter-productive when hunting hogs.



TAP personal defense is...what i was referring to was TAP Barrier..which is designed to penetrate.

I use Corbon Penetraters in my .44...about $55 a box of 20


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> ..about $55 a box of 20



 That's like buying Weatherby factory loads for my .300 Wby.  They want almost $70/box.   Thankfully I have a friend who reloads them for me.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 13, 2010)

We shoot many hogs with a 223. The best light bullets I've used were 55g JHP. The jacketed hollow points are just plain nasty. If you can step up to the same round in 62g, you'll do even better. 

The best I've use all around is the Hornaday 75g BTHP. Sick wounds, hard to tell the differance between one of those exit wounds and a 308.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Aug 13, 2010)

stick it to them when i get a chance to go shoot some i use a 308 blow heads buddy and it i am hunting that 5 strands hunt club i am using a 22 mag or my 5mm but use those mostly for deer hunting behind my house but work well in the ear hole on hogs


----------



## scottja (Aug 13, 2010)

Federal fusion 62gr. Under $20 a box and gets the job down on neck shots or better. Have not tried a heart/lung shot yet. 

Please do yourself a favor and do not hunt with FMJ. Whether someone else can do it under a permit or not means nothing to you. It's not worth the ticket.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 13, 2010)

I've had good luck with 55gr soft point with .223 TC Encore and AR15. Mike


----------

